# Stomach cramps 1/2 days after IUI



## michywichy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi,

Is this normal? This is the first time I have had IUI treatment. No symptoms after procedure but the day after terrible pain in the stomach.

Was on menopur, buserelin, puregon, on maximum dosages of 300 iu on menopur and puregon pregnyl (40 hr injection) and now on cyclogest pessaries.

Any help/replies appreciated.

Thanks x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

on my first IUI I didn't get much crmps or pain but ib=n the 2ndd one /i had crmps on ~'& off for  couple of dys. It's usully because you hve lots more sperm round your cervix than normal


----------

